# 13 week nub please take a look!! (More pics added)



## chelsealynnb

I have 3 boys and I'm desperate for a girl! The tech told me her opinion but I want to know yours according to the nub theory!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 28


----------



## chelsealynnb

(I'm actually 12 weeks 4 days but the tech said baby is measuring 13 weeks)


----------



## minties

It looks like the baby is turning and has it's back to the scanner, so very hard to tell.


----------



## chelsealynnb

The tech said this is the nub
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 28


----------



## Misscalais

I don't see a nub. Looks like bubs back is facing us.


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Yeah I'm not sure that's the nub either, really don't see anything that gives any clues, sorry :)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I think if the tech guessed she would have a much better idea than any of us. I don't think she Gave you the best pics to work with nub wise. She would have been able to identify it in real time :)


----------



## 6lilpigs

Agreeing with the ladies above, baby is alying on their side and has its back to us, we need it to be looking up at he sky so we can see what way the nub is pointing, sorry. Do you have any other pictures??


----------



## chelsealynnb

No other pictures :(


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Definately not a good picture for nub guess but hope you get your girly!! :)


----------



## chelsealynnb

Here is the profile but I don't see a nub in this one, either
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 22


----------



## chelsealynnb

And the potty shot compared to my last son's. To me they just look different
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.9 KB
Views: 19


----------



## chelsealynnb

Sorry, before when I said I had no other pics I thought I had already posted the others lol


----------



## 6lilpigs

:)
Is there any chance that you can get as clear a photo as you can of your nub area on your profile shot. My PC zooms so poorly that for me there could be a nice flat girly nub showing there but Im just not sure if theres shadowing above it which might be boyish??:)

It is definitely making me think girl atm, I do hope so!!


----------



## chelsealynnb

Here's one close up
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## chelsealynnb

And another
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 9


----------



## chelsealynnb

Last one
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Unexpected212

It all looks very promising for a girl to me


----------



## hanni

I'm really not sure. The first one makes me think boy but the other makes my think girl. 

What did the tech say?


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Have you tried Ingender? Ask for lovemy4, kristina and mea in your title, they'll definitely be able to tell you if there's a nub or not :)


----------



## karlilay

I think boy :)


----------



## chelsealynnb

hanni said:


> I'm really not sure. The first one makes me think boy but the other makes my think girl.
> 
> What did the tech say?

Tech said going by the nub theory, this would be a girl. So now of course my hopes couldn't get any higher :blush:


----------



## chelsealynnb

mum22ttc#3 said:


> Have you tried Ingender? Ask for lovemy4, kristina and mea in your title, they'll definitely be able to tell you if there's a nub or not :)

I did post on Ingender, got mostly girl leans but the responders said the pics were less than ideal to go by


----------



## hanni

I really hope so for you! Sending pink vibes your way. &#128151;


----------



## mum22ttc#3

chelsealynnb said:


> mum22ttc#3 said:
> 
> 
> Have you tried Ingender? Ask for lovemy4, kristina and mea in your title, they'll definitely be able to tell you if there's a nub or not :)
> 
> I did post on Ingender, got mostly girl leans but the responders said the pics were less than ideal to go byClick to expand...

Leans are good, definitely better than nothing :) with dd4 only 1 leaned pink and the rest wouldn't say as couldn't see nothing, she was obviously pink.

This time I have been predicted all blue on Ingender whereas here it's been a bit more of a mix, hoping that Ingender are right again and that I have a blue, only one more week until I find out.

Hope that there leans are good for you too, I definitely think that you have a good shot at a girl :)


----------



## chelsealynnb

I posted across several boards and so far all of the "experts" ( :shrug: ) say there is a nub and it's a girl in their opinions. I found some other nubs that look similar to mine (all girls) and all of them also happen to have their legs up, bent at the knees, which makes me think maybe the appearance of the nub changes in regards to where the legs are positioned :shrug: I made a collage of some of the ones that look similar to mine. 16 more days until I find out! :coffee:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Becyboo__x

I'm in between I thought boy at first but then abit girl most pictures I see boy though.. 

This is my girl nub shot with the 3 lines
https://i1382.photobucket.com/albums/ah279/rebeccarawson0312/Mobile%20Uploads/IMAG9719_zpsfbwhm1ql_edit_1451675033791_zpsmgmajym6.jpg


----------

